# Fish jump in the boat: In my in-box on YouTube



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello

I am a muslim inviting you to learn about the fastest growing faith today , islam. Muslims believe in Jesus (peace be upon him) as one of the mightiest messengers of God w Hello

I am a muslim inviting you to learn about the fastest growing faith today , islam. Muslims believe in Jesus (peace be upon him) as one of the mightiest messengers of God who was given many miracles to prove his truthfulness:

--> (The holy Quran 3:45-51) Behold! The angels said: "O Mary! Allah giveth thee glad tidings of a Word from Him: his name will be Christ Jesus, the son of Mary, held in honour in this world and the Hereafter and of (the company of) those nearest to Allah; He shall speak to the people in childhood and in maturity. And he shall be (of the company) of the righteous." She said: "O my Lord! How shall I have a son when no man hath touched me?" He said: "Even so: Allah createth what He willeth: When He hath decreed a plan, He but saith to it, 'Be,' and it is! And Allah will teach him the Book and Wisdom, the Law and the Gospel, And (appoint him) a messenger to the Children of Israel, (with this message): "'I have come to you, with a Sign from your Lord, in that I make for you out of clay, as it were, the figure of a bird, and breathe into it, and it becomes a bird by Allah's leave: And I heal those born blind, and the lepers, and I quicken the dead, by Allah's leave; and I declare to you what ye eat, and what ye store in your houses. Surely therein is a Sign for you if ye did believe; (I have come to you), to attest the (jewish) Law which was before me. And to make lawful to you part of what was (Before) forbidden to you; I have come to you with a Sign from your Lord. So fear Allah, and obey me.It is Allah Who is my Lord and your Lord; then worship Him. This is a Way that is straight.'"

Jesus (pbuh) was sent to the jews ONLY , to confirm what the jews were given before by Moses (pbuh) , the truth about God being 1 and to correct the Law. As the bible itself says:

-> (Matthew 15:24) But he answered and said, I am not sent but unto the lost sheep of the HOUSE OF ISRAEL.

-> (Matthew 10:5-6) These twelve Jesus sent forth, and commanded them, saying, Go not into the way of the Gentiles, and into [any] city of the Samaritans enter ye NOT: But go rather to the lost sheep of the HOUSE OF ISRAEL.

Yet the true message of Jesus (pbuh) which was monotheism according to the Law turned into the trinity but this has no truth as God has always been 1 and will always be 1 :

--> Isiah 40:25 'To whom then will ye liken Me, or shall I be equal?' saith the Holy O n e.

--> I, [even] I, [am] the LORD; and beside ME [there is] no saviour. (Isaiah 43:11)

It is the Revelation given to Mohammed (pbuh) that is meant for our times , for mankind as a whole. Islam is nothing new but it is the consistent message given to all messengers in the past for mankind : to worship God alone and to abide by His laws on earth. God says:

(The holy Koran 2:136) Say ye ( o mohammed ): "We believe in Allah, and the revelation given to us, and to Abraham, Isma'il, Isaac, Jacob, and the Tribes, and that given to Moses and Jesus, and that given to (all) prophets from their Lord: We make no difference between one and another of them: And we bow to Allah (in Islam)."

The proof of the holy Quran being of God are the wonders and scientific miracles in the Koran that in no way could have been produced by any human being but only by the Creator Himself (miraclesofthequran.com). One aspect of Mohammed (pbuh) being a true prophet can be found in the accurate verses of the old and new testament.Plz watch this video made by a new muslim talking about Mohammed (pbuh) being the figure described in deutoronomy 18:18.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=079Hbv-Q5Cc]YouTube - Mohammed: the promised prophet of the bible[/ame]

For more biblical prophecies :

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hhazm0UdlTc]YouTube - Muhammed in the bible - Ahmed Deedat 1 of 11[/ame]

Muslims believe in and worship God alone Whose universal name for all people is Allah ; the Creator , the Provider, the Resurrector and the Judge on Day of judgment. We believe in all His messengers , His ORIGINAL revelations (the Torah , the Psalms , the Gospel , the Quran). We believe in His angels and in the Day of judgment . We are commanded to pray , fast and give charity and these are the things Jesus (pbuh) himself did. Jesus (pbuh) prayed to God putting his face unto the ground like muslims do 5 times a day. We believe in all the 10 commandments but 1 , the sabbath which has been abolished.

Islam is a way of life prescribed by God , free from human additions whatsoever. We don't need statues , images nor 'holy' people to get to God as God has been showing mankind the way to approach Him , by us living in the ways He has prescribed , and this is what 'islam' means : submission and service to God alone !

(The holy Quran 38:66) Say (to them o mohammed ) : "Truly am I a warner: no god is there but the one Allah, Supreme and Irresistible,- The Lord of the heavens and the earth, and all between,- Exalted in Might, able to enforce His Will, forgiving again and again."

Peace

Islamreligion.com
===================================


*cracks knuckles*
*prays*
*drinks 2 cans of SoBe NoFear Gold*




A little prayer folks. I'll take a day or two to respond.

Don't you love it when the fish just jump in the boat ?


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 19, 2008)

*Pardon my sophmoric humor.*

Their aluminum foil hats are on too tight.


----------

